# How do you operate your "Railroad?"



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps a sub-title could be "How do you keep from becoming bored?" 


The obvious difference between G and HO gauge is size. The size of G Gauge usually means much higher cost for everything (not just trains but also track, power supplies, controls, buildings, people, scenery etc.) to build and for most of us much less space to operate within. As a result I suspect most large scale layouts tend to be much smaller in size, content, and in complexity than HO - and with fewer choices of what can be done operationally with our layouts. 

For me, even the size of O Gauge made it difficult to build an O Gauge layout that could keep me occupied for more than an hour or so at a time. I don't mind admitting that I have never been able to enjoy running my layouts for more than a few hours (at the most) at a time. 

In some metropolitan areas there may be large club layouts where a lot of large scalers may share the hobby but I would think that most of us live in areas without large clubs or club layouts. 

This has nothing to do with what is better or best but simply a question regarding how each of us enjoy this hobby. If someone has a simple loop and enjoys running trains in a circle or in the background while they do something else that is perfect for them and I would not suggest anything else would be better. 

This is an open ended question with no guidelines or qualifications. There are NO wrong answers and the more replies the better. Even if someone else is doing the same thing that you are doing, jump in and be counted - as it will give a better overall picture of how we enjoy our hobby. 

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 

Feel free to ignore the questions or to expand on them. The main objective is to understand how as many of us as possible enjoy running our trains. 

Thanks for participating, 

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 

Smallish (30 x 60ish) around-the-perimeter double reverse loop with sidings/spurs in each loop and one in the middle. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 

Usually way-freight operation starting at one end, progressing to the other, and return. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 

Probably three or four times a month between June and October. Usually I'll devote an afternoon/evening to it if I can. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 

"Operate" the railroad? Usually alone, or with the kids playing in the back yard also. When friends/family come over, I just grab a locomotive and a few cars and let them trundle around the railroad. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 

Constantly switching out the industries. Prototypical switching operations keeps things fresh, as it's never the same switching puzzle twice. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 

Well, while the next door neighbors are friendly enough, they're a bit reluctant to grant right-of-way. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sent you a PM. Dennis.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

1. What is your layout like? 
46' x 16' 
2. How do you run your trains? 
trackpower automated block-system 
3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
seldom over one hour at a time 
4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? 
mostly while having company. 
5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
repairing/fixing or changing some part of the layout 
6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? 
apart from money? nothing. 
7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 
for me the building, modelling and scenicing is the interesting part. once a layout is completed, ideas for a new one come up.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) Well, while it was up, my layout ran around the hot tub and next to the pool. I knew when I set the layout up that it was not going to be permanent. As for size, it had approx 75 ft mainline with three side tracks. One leading to a small frt yard. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) I pretty much would put a consist together and run it, 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? I seldom ran the trains for more than 30 minutes at a time. I set up a gondola with my camera and made videos of the trains running around the layout and that was great fun. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) Other than once when the grandkids were here, it was always alone. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? I never ran the trains for an hour that I can remember. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) Right now it’s a lack of employment and money. I could easily have a 300 ft mainline. Wife doesn’t mind my hobbies at all. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? At my age with a bad back and bad knees, having the layout at ground level makes it impossible to work on and enjoy. My next layout will be at 30-36 inches above ground level. Also, I currently am using an MRC6200 transformer for track power. No radio. Being the layout is on the ground, any kind of switching operation is out of the question when I’m by myself 
If my kids were young or the grand kids lived locally, I’m sure the trains would get run more. 

Randy


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 

My railroad is a figure 8 with a long passing siding. There are four storage/yard tracks as well, but it is not all stainless steel yet, so is of limited use. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 

Generally, I operate short freight or passenger trains. It usually depends on how much time I have to set up, and how much I want to carry up from the basement. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 

In general, it is about once a week. But it seems like spring is when I tend to run trains the most frequently. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 

I have started to convert my trains to the aristo REVO TE, and have two controllers specifically so that I can have multiple operators. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 

In general, the train is not the primary focus activity. I am usually grilling for at least part of the train running. With freight and passenger trains, I sometimes do a little switching to mix it up. But the ability to operate multiple trains on the same track in either the same or opposite directions creates a lot of challenges, so it is hard to get bored. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 

Money is a key item right now. I would like to add more recievers to the locos I have. But I am running out of space on the mainline. So, what I also need at the same time is a second mainline. Adding another 300 feet of track will help a lot, but that's a major expense. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 

I built the railroad with my old ideas of watching the train run. So far, the railroad has lived up to that purpose. However, I have become more interested in operating the railroad, so that also means I need to add more sidings and the ability for two trains to pass at two or more points on the railroad. 

I host one open house a year and it is a lot of work to prepare the railroad. But it is worth it. In some ways, I am preparing the railroad for when Luke (now 2) is old enough that he can run his trains as well. It is my hope that we'll be able to play trains out there together in the coming years. Time will tell.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 10 Feb 2010 10:52 AM 
I have sent you a PM. Dennis. 

Thanks. I have read it and replied. 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 17 X 40 ft oval on raised benchwork, 1 passing siding, 1 siding, 2 track yard, a longer passing & 2 more sidings are waiting for better weather to be added 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) currently just run, when expansion is complete operations will begin 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? none for last 4 months due to weather. I want to run at least weekly 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) family, friends, north central texas all scale group every other month weather permitting 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? run different trains 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,)wife supports my addiction to trains, she even owns 3 locos & 2 eggliners. More money & time would help 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
18x70 elevated double loopback (17-ft dia) Live Steam track. Approximately 160-ft of track. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
Raise steam, hook onto a short train for a load and run. R/C control of Throttle, Reverser and Blower, so I can run in the "Company Notch". 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
I usually operate on Sunday afternoons, but now that I am retired, I run when I darn well feel like it. I usually make 1 or 2 one-hour runs, but "I" often "run out of steam" before the loco does. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
Alone 99% of the time. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
I get about an hour of run time from one fuel load, but I sometimes refuel and run again if I have enough steam left in me. It is not so much "boredom" (I never get bored watching the valve gear of a real Live Steam Locomotive) it is more that I just get plumb tuckered out and I have to quit before I don't have enough energy to haul it all back in the house. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
I would like a bigger layout to get wider turns to run bigger Live Steam locos on... and longer straight sections to sustain MUCH higher speeds. But there is not enough space to do so. 

7. Anything else you would like to comment on? 
The whole point of my layout was to have a place to run Live Steam with a load (train) to make it "work" harder/more. I would love to have a 3/4 Roundhouse, but I don't have the personal steam to build a 17-ft diameter deck to put it on... I just think it would be really neat to run an engine out of a roundhouse stall via a turntable, couple up to a train, pull it to the other end of the layout and back, uncouple and pull into the round house again for "servicing"... and then do it again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
Single loop in the backyard. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
Around the loop. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
From 1 to 6 hours. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
Same as my drinking. Alone and with others.  

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
Change locomotives (various sparkies to various live steamers). Change consists. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
Money, space, and time. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 
No Comment.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
Mobile Pizza Parlor 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
Turn on power 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
Just when I'm in the garage 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
Alone 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
N/A 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
All the Above


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
Medium, like a large squared off "C" about 60 foot on each side, about 500 foot of track. 
Small inner loop and larger outer loop, can be combined or run separately, with a 7 track double ended switch yard. Two 35 foot passing sidings. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
DCC, constant track power (can change to DC) usually one or 2 trains if by myself, run both directions on longer mainline if a friend is over, passing at sidings. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
From the time I get up until sunset on the days I run. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
Mostly alone, will change when I have more sidings and spurs, then sort of small club, with one or 2 people making up and breaking down trains in the yard, and 2 people on the mainline. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
bring out different trains, cut on helpers, change locos on a train. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
Space and time. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 
I designed it to be expanded in phases, so there is always something to do... fit a new loco with electronics, sound, new track expansions, adding spurs and industries. With a number of different things to do, never boring. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did not want to write a long detailed text. 
I run a modern mainline, just as if your sitting along the hyway. Here comes a train and then its gone. 
I don't usually get bored of them because I don't see them that often. 
My favorite time is when I set back and others runs their trains. There always a guest or two who has to run around saying, "I lost my train"!. 
Keep it simple.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Good topic....many interesting replies. 

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
Just over 200ft consisting of 2 loops - one fairly small and a large outer one - connected by a double crossover. The outer loop extends around our gazebo. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
Track power DC using TE. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
I set aside one day a week as train day. I take the entire day to run as much as possible. At other times we usually take a quiet evening after dinner and sit in the gazebo (no bugs) with a cool drink or glass of wine and relax and watch the trains and enjoy the garden. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
Usually alone. I have a friend who enjoys trains (has HO indoor) and when he visits I let him run them all he wants. If 'non-train' friends/relatives visiting and they want to see the layout I will set up a train to run for awhile or I let them try it if they want, but it is usually less than an hour. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
Never bored really but I do change locos, rolling stock, make up different trains....pick weeds and do any maintenance 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
As I am pretty new at this, I am still adding stuff and am working at adding buildings etc to make it more interesting. May sound crazy because I've retired but I wish I had more time. People keep asking me about sound, so I am seriously thinking about adding sound to a loco and trying it. 


7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 
Genuine fun and enjoyment. Couldn't ask for a better way to relax outdoors in nice weather. 

Gary


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

When the weather permits I work on the GRR on Saturday and run trains on Sunday. 
When I do run, I usually run all day long since it is a PIA to drag everything out. 
I use track power. 
To keep things interesting I change up the consists and run around with my camera trying to get interesting pictures. 
I usually run alone. I have a couple of loops with passing sidings. But one loop is still incomplete. Eventually I plan on running ops. But need to buy more switches for sidings. 
Money is always the limiting factor. I'll find the time, if I have the money. 
Ralph


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

1.My layout is mostly level over an area of approximately 35'x50'. I have a mainline about 480' long with a number of pass through and back-in sidings. 
2. When I just have a short time to run trains, I basically just run them. I call these my "pass through" trains; they are passing through my specific railroad. When I have an hour or so to run them, I run operations. I have a sawmill, coal tipple, dairy farm, grainery, fueling depot, and two towns that need to be serviced. The town are also serviced by two passenger excursion trains. 
3. Length of time varies a lot. Sometimes I'll just run the trains for less than 1/2 hour if I don't have much time. I do run my trains most every day some, weather permitting. (I am in central Florida so I run trains year round, just not in rain or high winds) If I have longer, and am running operations I will often run 1-2 hours. I am fortunate in that I don't have to carry trains out to the yard. My "yard" is inside my RV garage. All I have to do is open the big RV door, and "drive" the trains out. My mainline actually passes through this "yard" inside the garage. 
4. I generally run the trains alone unless on occasion another train aficionado comes by, and then we'll both run the trains together. 
5. When I run the trains for over an hour, I am generally running "operations" and they keep me busy and keep me from getting bored. 
6. If I had unlimited resources and money, I guess I would love to import 10-20 tons of dirt and rock and make my railroad less "flat". 
Ed


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

If you just drew my layout using straight lines it is shaped like a Y with reverse loops at each end, about 300 feet or so. I also have a 25x20 loop for continous running. The loop is track powered while the main railroad is battery powered. 
The Y was designed for operation. Two locals operate each one takes about 60 to 75 minutes to complete its run. 
The "bugs" were finally worked out late fall so this year I would expect some of my friends that operated on my HO layout for 25 years to come over & operate on my outdoor railroad. 
Like others more time & $$$$ would be beneficial.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in Marty's camp, get it going, sit on the deck and relax.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For now I'm Like Jerry and Marty. Run the trains sit back and relax or do a little work on the RR. One I can convince a few folks to come over on there free time we can do operations and I'm looking forward to being able to do that. Then the fun begins. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

10 Feb 2010 09:37 AM QuoteReplyAlert 
Perhaps a sub-title could be "How do you keep from becoming bored?" 


The obvious difference between G and HO gauge is size. The size of G Gauge usually means much higher cost for everything (not just trains but also track, power supplies, controls, buildings, people, scenery etc.) to build and for most of us much less space to operate within. As a result I suspect most large scale layouts tend to be much smaller in size, content, and in complexity than HO - and with fewer choices of what can be done operationally with our layouts. 

For me, even the size of O Gauge made it difficult to build an O Gauge layout that could keep me occupied for more than an hour or so at a time. I don't mind admitting that I have never been able to enjoy running my layouts for more than a few hours (at the most) at a time. 



1. What is your layout like? 
A big U shape with two passing sidings, and two stub tracks. 

2. How do you run your trains? 
Run a train out and watch it go round and round. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
Depends on how hot it is and how I feel. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? 
Most of the time alone, The people around here expect you to come to their layout and 
run but won't take the time to come and run on mine. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
No I just enjoy setting in the shade and wacth them. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
After being in model trains for about 55 years kind of getting burned out. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout 

Roughly a big oval, 130' of track on the outer loop, about 100 on the inner loop. Has a pond also 
tunnel runs under the waterfall. YOu can see it on my web site. The first movie on my web site has 
a good overall view of the layout as the live steam Mikado runs around. It is off the ground about 8" to a foot as it goes around. 

2. How do you run your trains? 
Take a train out and watch it go round and round. Usually something small on the inner loop, bigger trains on the outer. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
I can sit there for hours, reading, lots of times I get more train ideas as I sit there. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? 
Alone, not many train guys out here. Ron Teten lives here and comes over occasionaly. My wife is not real big on having people come over to it. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
No I just enjoy setting in the shade and watch them. I find it very restful. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
Mine is just the right size, any bigger and it would be hard to take care of. It is pretty dense with trees/groundcovers. Since it's grown in and using Preen weeding is not too bad anymore. Making some new switches for easier movement. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 
My layout will be featured in the June issue of GR, so you can get a good look at it then, or go see the video on my web site.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) First phase is in. About 90' x 30' folded figure 8. 250' of main line with about 150' of sidings and spurs. 1 siding and 7 industry spurs right now. Battery power or live steam only 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 2 ways. 
1. for an open house we run trains in circles for everyones entertainment. We have had upto 5 trains following each other around the main. 
2. Operations, We use a car card and waybill system. Right now I am limited to a couple of trains with 2 person crews. It takes about 2 hours to complete the assigned work. The layout is planned when built out to support 6 two person crews plus a yard master. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? In good weather every couple of weeks. For an open house about 6 hours run time. For operations about 2-3 hours and by myself it varies. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) I prefer with others. Last year I held 4 open houses and 1 operations session. This year I want to be open for operations or an open house every month. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? Operations. Also my layout has the industial tracks so even if your by your self you can still make up a train and work the industries. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) Just the time to get more track down. But I only started last year. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? Invite some friends, invite the neighbor hood kids spread the fun


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thankfully, Spring is back and I have returned to operating trains! 

I usually run for 2 to 3 hours per day. My trains are all controlled using G-Scale Graphics controls (Imagine that). I like automated continuous running, but yes it can become real boring in a hurry. My controls add some variety to the operations by implementing statistically controlled random station stops and track magnet activated whistles. i.e. the trains is programmed to stop at the station(s) X% of the time, not every time. And likewise, the whistle is programmed to be activated X% of the time by the track magnets, so the whistle doesn't blow every time around the loop, which gets annoying real fast. 

Of course, anytime I feel like "switching" it up a bit, I just revert to R/C control and do whatever I want to do. 

I usually run trains by myself, and almost always, I am observing and testing the operation of some function of my product, or future product improvement. This in itself, makes things much more interesting. During my runs I always take notes of some possible improvement, new idea, or just a note of something that needs maintenance.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i had 2-6x20 basement and 30x80 garden-both in hiatus during an extensive remodel of the house for this spring and summer and into fall! they are gone-and garden area will be re-built asap-probably not until next summer 2011! basement likely as soon as its all finished. 

i run in circles and watch ( i dont levae them running unless im actively involved-no 'background effects') - i use sidings to 'time trains' of different speed -so i might have 2-4 running and frantically shunt a train to a siding to avoid end run-ins-this is what analog geeks do for adrenaline!!) it can be fun-and challenging too 

-or-ill switch and make up single trains - 
-like a kid i often will get down and eyeball at ground level-and just watch drivers, headlights, etc -switching is great hand on-and now that i have a very long tehtered control for analog-and rc for live steam-i love this too-especially when the tracks clean and tight and running smoothly 

id say i stay interested for about 1-3 hours-altho ive often stayed in the basement all day with a building project-running live steam always keeps me at if for no less than an hour 

operate mostly alone-with or without drink-will occasionally run for friends that request -typically at night after summer dinners on the patio-with passenger cars lighted as well as structures 

i have a rather wide interest in trains of all types-US of course, and mexican NG but other countries too 

i stay interested by changing scenes-and this is by far the most fun and most interesting-i have euro-german and French and others-as well as US-mostly western NG and some standard gauge-and of differing eras and liveries-enough to run a tiny railroad in all eras, liveries, etc-so ican play Germany, France, Gerogetown Loop, Durango, Como, Santa Fe, NM, the jungles of Mexico or Hawaii-etc-I also have a variety of building that lend themselves to this-i add detail to engines-stations-etc 

ill changes themes-logging-passenger--Europe--US-industrial-tourist - and then add appropriate details-figures etc-i might take photos of my little vignettes-i i will often also change the layout-i use floating modular track and its easy and i often get better ideas 

without meaning to sound grandiose-i use all the 'stuff' i have like painting a scene 

i can use dull prototype stock or brightly colored stock, shorty toyish or big -depending on the effect i want - a brightly colored train among the plants and evergreens has a different impact than Pullman green and a weathered black loco - 

i love both 

i love to run slowly and watch the interaction of plants and lighting-even indoors my basement sometimes get direct sunbeams and the effect is almost like being outside


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We run most every day. 3 mainline battery operated loops. Two 325 feet long each, one at 150 feet. 

4 track powered lines. 3 "to and fro" trolley lines and one circle. 

Trains start at 6:30 am and run til 9 pm most days during Spring, Summer and Fall.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

The DC&M is three separate railroads, each "operated" differently: 

1. Indoor Division. A more or less permanent loop on the carpet around a sitting room, one passing siding, three track yard, separate switch lead, and a few "industrial" spurs. Mostly "operated" by my six-year old grandson, who spends considerable time there in his "little world," rearranging things to suit. I spend most of my time there repairing what gets broken. 

2. Outdoor Division. Elevated outside railroad started last summer, test section only in place. Only operations possible so far are shuttling back and forth, dreaming about the future, and taking pictures. (Vaporware plans call for 500 foot single-track line with small stub terminals at each end and fifty-foot lap siding at midway point. Also a stub branch which connects to the Portable Division, see below). Mothballed in winter; main activity in summer is still track and roadbed construction. 

3. Portable Division, also known as the B&B (Backyard & Barbeque). Portable modular layout belonging to an informal group. Set up indoors or outdoors, wherever convenient, preferably around a barbeque and beer cooler. Simple 40 x 10 foot oval, two passing sidings. Roundy-roundy operation by some old Fa...um, old guys who bring favorite trains to run, sit around in lawn chairs to watch, drink beer, swap lies, and holler at the wives to "bring another burger." 

What do I like best? All of the above. Life is good. 

What would I do differently? Start years ago. 

What limits me now? Not space, not time, not spouse...so it must be money. And arthritis. Bad back. Bad knees. Old age. The usual. 

Like I say, life is good. 

Dawg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 14 Apr 2010 12:16 PM 
We run most every day. 3 mainline battery operated loops. Two 325 feet long each, one at 150 feet. 
4 track powered lines. 3 "to and fro" trolley lines and one circle. 
Trains start at 6:30 am and run til 9 pm most days during Spring, Summer and Fall. 


So Stan - You are saying you are more or less getting involved with the hobby?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) My layout was about 1100 square feet of raised area.(16 " above ground). It had two main lines, a yard, and about 4 sidings. It was originally set up for cab control, with each siding controlled by a toggle switch for power. 
See www.liveoakrr.com . It was fully scenicked and had a nice water feature along with a large tunnel. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) I had the layout set up for continuous running for open houses or club meets or it could be worked with two or three engineers and a dispatcher for operating sessions. I use Kadee couplers and magnets fo my switching moves. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? I would run about three hours a week since I still have a job and not a lot of time. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) See above. I usually run alone 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? Yes, I alwys run switching moves to drop off and pick up cars, plus I had the ability to make up trains and break up trains in the yard area. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) I would not have built an island layout, but would rather have it go around the perimeter of the yard to get longer running times. My next layout will be this way. I would also design the tumnnel with a hidden siding to make trains disappear to simulate long rins. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? I am tired of DC track power and would consider DCC or battery. I had a battery switcher that could cross both main lines without having to throw power switches.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

1. 50 by 10 foot rectangle with a loop inside and sidings 
2. Round and round 
3. Always doing something else while trains run (weeding etc.) 
4. With dog (open house once a year) 
5. See three above 
6. Would move up to 7" gauge on huge acreage if money were no object 
7. Six months of winter makes one appreciate running season


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 23 Feb 2010 03:24 PM 
My layout will be featured in the June issue of GR, so you can get a good look at it then, or go see the video on my web site. 



Check out the cover page and Jerry's article starting on page 50 of the June 2010 Garden Railways magazine. 

Congratulations Jerry, 

Jerry


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Flip a switch, get a beer, watch em run.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 13 May 2010 06:53 PM 
Flip a switch, get a beer, watch em run. 

Not on my railroad .... Get a beer, flip a switch, watch em run.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 
--- a folded dogbone? 
2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 
---Widdershins, so the points are trailing. Usually just the 2017 with a 4-5 car peddlar freight in tow. 
3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 
---Few days a month, 4-5 hours at a time 
4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 
--- Kim, the dogs and the neighbor kids usually watch for a bit 
5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 
--- I just like watching them go 'round. It's relaxing. Add iced tea or a beer, and some big band music, and it sure beats doing chores. 
6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 
--- money, money and money 
7. Anything else you would like to comment on? 
Why is it if I'm selling LS trains bring maybe 30c on the dollar, but if I'm trying to buy the darn things are solid gold?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Two things keep me from being bord. Multipul loops and sidings/spurs. I have two mainlines with a cross over. I have two reversing loops. I am adding a bunch of sidings or spurs. Thay way I can run two trains in the same direction. I can run one in ech direction. I can revers the two. I can put out cars and go pick them up. I have a third loop in the plan and possible a fourth. 

My biggest mistake is I built too close to the house.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

1. and 2. My sight on Garden railroads is that it is too hard to keep operating as far as switching, so I just let out the throttle and let the train slowly run around the garden. needless to say, my layout features very few switches and a lot of scenery. 
3. I usually operate my railroad about every other day during the evening. 
4. I operate alone because to many, my layout isn't "juicy" with switching operation. 
5. I hardly have time to operate more than an hour, but if I did, my railroads size would keep me busy. 
6. All of the above expect spouses, not being married has good things! 
7. NA


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A bit of an amendment is in order to my response from last year, as updated battery technology has really changed how (and how often) I run my railroad. 

Last summer, I switched to using Li-Ion batteries, which hold their charge long term. That allows me to constantly have a locomotive ready to run whenever I feel like running trains, as opposed to having to charge the batteries immediately prior to running as I did with the older NiMH batteries I was using. Last summer saw probably a 10-fold increase in how often I ran my trains, becoming an almost daily affair at least for an hour or so, typically after work (though at 11pm, I did keep the sound systems turned way down so to not disturb the neighbors.) I also found that given the increase in frequency of running, I found more and more I just wanted to sit back and relax, passively watching a train run around the back yard as opposed to actively doing prototype operations. Previously, it had been that I ran trains when I was in the mood to do prototype operations. With the new battery technology allowing me to run whenever, I could just put something down to have something running around the railroad. Some days, I just put a train out so there was something moving when I looked out the window as I worked inside the house. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

1, My layout is about 30ft X 45ft with a folded figure 8. There is one passing siding, one cut off siding an inner loop connected by switches. A covered 4 track (15ft long) covered train barn connected to the main line, where rolling stock is parked. A three track yard in the back enclosed porch that I park engines in. And I have one other siding. I have two ponds and a waterfall between them. 

2, My trains are DCC (8 with decoders and 2 waiting for them), One live steam, and one battery. I can switch to DC when friends come over. 

3, I try and run trains a few times a week. It's much easier to do now that I've retired. Usually I run for a hour or a little more. 

4, Run about 2/3'rds of the time alone and 1/3 with friends. 

5, Usually only run over an hour at a time if I'm working on something while a train is running on it's own. If I'm watching them I'll usually run 2 or 3 at a time, but then I have to pay attention to avoid a collision. I'll run a train while we're BBQing or just relaxing outside. I haven't really tried operations. 

6, If I was to start over I would raise things up higher. Presently my railroad runs from about 1.5 ft above the ground to only about 6 inches above the ground. I find it's just as easy to get down on the ground, but it's staring to get harder to get up again. I think things will only get worse. 

Bob


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

1. What is your layout like? (size is not important other than it may explain how you do what you do) 

Irregularly shaped oval. 

2. How do you run your trains? (operate your layout) 

Like others, I set up a train, and sit back and just watch it run. 

3. How often and how long to you run your trains before you move on to something else? 

Not as often as I'd like.I may run 2-3 hours, before calling it quits. Usually afternoon, cleaning up when dinner is ready. 

4. Do you usually operate your layout alone or with others? (friends, family etc.?) 

Operate alone, with folks coming out to see, and the occasional neighbor(s) stopping by to watch for a bit. 

5. If you run trains for longer than an hour or so is there something about your operations that helps keep you from becoming bored? 

No. Just enjoy watching train run. 

6. If you could do something different that would make you happier with your layout what is preventing you from doing it? (money, space, time, spouse, etc,) 

Money, space, time and health. Blood clot/Pulmonary embolism/Diabetes seem to decide what I'm gonna do and sometime for how long. 

7 Anything else you would like to comment on? 

Hope to connect front and back yard together this summer. 
Need to enlarge curves in back, so I can run a couple of larger locomotives! 
Lucky to have the space I do. Kind of have to settle on running, more than operations. 
Hopefully, when done, I might be able to run 3-4 trains. 
1 in back, 1 in front and 1-2 between front and back.


----------

